# WNY area unite



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Thought I would start a new thread for WNY as I've noticed a lot of new members from the area and couple who are no longer...

Amherst, Williamsville, Clarence, for me....

AIM: gotgrasslco


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm out in Scottsville, south of Rochester about 20 minutes..

Service Areas:

Scottsville
Wheatland
Chili
Avon
Mendon
Victor
Greece

AIM: skiinkriegz

Let it snow!


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

*wny members*

hi gang im still here , al from a & d lawn cutters ,buffalo,n.y.


----------



## mikekinney (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey Guy's

This is Mike from Pulaski.It won't be long now (SNOW) Is a coming.


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

*Southtowns*

Hamburg, Orchard Park, for me. Plowing part time....my first year.


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

*Checking in*

Buffalo, South Cheektowaga, Lancaster, West Seneca reporting for duty.


----------



## frankmd73 (Nov 9, 2004)

*wny for me 2*

amherst, tonawanda,williamsville,n.falls...let me know if you need anything


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Frank I tried to PM ya it's telling me you disabled it. Could just be it's disabled again by the mod  .... if so shoot me your E-mail addy...


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Rochester NY*

Plowing Greece and Irondeqoit here. Any one in Hamburg know Ray Weirsba? I used to work for him when I lived of Elmood Ave.


----------



## Staffordnursery (Nov 18, 2004)

*In Batavia, Leroy area*

I have a couple of plow trucks in the Batavia, Leroy area. I normally only keep one on the road, leaving the blade on the summer truck as a back up that I havent had to exercise in three years. Both older but low milage.

1993 Ford F-350 with western plow
1988 Chev K2500 with Fisher plow

Used on Christmas tree farm and to keep family members driveways clear.

What do you guys pay for subs?

Ron


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I live In The town Of lockport, We service, the lockport, gasport and middleport areas.
I am about 20 minutes south of lake ontario


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

williamsville,E.Amherst and Clarence for me.


----------



## KSWART (Dec 18, 2004)

Sloan, Cheektowaga, & Buffalo here. And will plow anywhere needed if the snow misses us. Nice to meet you all.
Kevin


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm from Hamburg (Cloverbank area) and available to help out if you need me, Im a full time operation so feel free to call anytime
Ken Kuberski
Kuberski Enterprises
627-5745
Cell 867-8836
Email [email protected]


----------



## Silverhowie (Sep 28, 2004)

Plowing the Greece area in Rochester, NY :waving: 
Still waiting for the snow to stop avoiding my area!


----------



## NeverTooLate (Oct 13, 2005)

*In Brockport, Rochester, NY*

My name is Dave. I am new and also reporting for duty. Just starting out.

Regards,
NeverTooLate


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm in Gates...


----------

